# gas regulator



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi All, does anyone know if a Calor propane regulator will fir a Spanish bottle. Barrie


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Not sure but this might be of help.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-77300.html

It's one of the 'Members Motorhoming Guides'


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cronkle said:


> Not sure but this might be of help.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-77300.html
> 
> It's one of the 'Members Motorhoming Guides'


Which very few people seem to find without a pointer! :?

It's obvious enough though under "Articles" in the yellow drop-downs?

Isn't it? :? :?

Dave


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure but this might be of help.
> ...


Not sure that it is Dave.

I had to try a few drop-downs before I found the right one so that I could post the link. And I knew what I was looking for 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Perhaps we should ask Nuke if it's possible to make it a bit more obvious, as there are some cracking good articles in there.

Let's see if we get any feedback.

Dave


----------



## searider (Jul 8, 2008)

hi no it definitly wont entirely different , same reg for spanish for propane and butane in spain £12 60 in brownhills


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Barrie,

It's not necessarily that simple. The first question is what pressure is your m/h jetted for? If it's reasonably new then 30 mBar will be the order of the day and you need an appropriate regulator which may be one that screws to the cylinder or it may be mounted seperately depending on your existing arrangement. I've seen a Hymer recently that was jetted for 50 mBar; most Calor regulators are 28 mbar for butane and 37 mBar for propane.

In Spain both Cepsa and Repsol use the same fitting and it's also the same for propane or butane. Camping Gaz is the same fitting as in the UK.

If you need more advice send me pm.

Ray


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*thank you*

I have solved the problem, with a jumbo gaslow adapter. Regards barrie


----------

